

Qriously raises $1.6m to let brands replace mobile ads with questions - ungerik
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/07/qriously-raises-1-6m-to-let-brands-replace-mobile-ads-with-questions/

======
phlux
I cannot pronounce that.

